

Chevy Volt: Batteries aren't the problem - jdueck
http://www.autobloggreen.com/2008/02/19/gm-the-battery-is-not-the-problem-with-evs-its-everything-els/

======
brlittle
Snarkless query.

"...all the other components are electrified as well. [...] There is not an
established supplier community for this. It's a very complicated system with
known technological solutions. But they've never been integrated in these
forms."

Could someone familiar with manufacturing explain why this is a problem? I
mean, if there are solutions, shouldn't it be just an issue of fitting them
together? That doesn't _seem_ all that difficult, from a complete layman's
perspective. Enlighten me, please.

~~~
jdueck
I think the problem is that the auto industry is so entrenched in gas-based
cars, and the system has been running for so many decades that it's hard to
start producing an entirely new product. A car has thousands of pieces, many
coming from different suppliers.

